# Renewal Help



## nevojnr (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey guys,

My membership has lasped so tried to renew but at checkout the Paypal bit wouldn't authorise my card as it doesnt seem to like BFPO address's.

Is there any other way I can renew?

cheers in advance

Nevo


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You can try funding your paypal account and using that , or use a card without using your paypal account , it's on the left side of the payment screen . let me know if you have any problems.


----------



## nevojnr (Nov 24, 2008)

Tried both ways - and still has a hissy fit!

Is there another way?

ta

Nevo


----------



## rhinos86 (Oct 27, 2010)

I have had this problem too - it is nice to see an idea of how to get round it, look forward to any other suggestions as well.Thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If you have problems paying you could always just send us a cheque to the club po box address. Or pm myself or phope for the club account details to do a bank transfer. Any problems at all just let me know. I think the problem is the BFPO bit we had massive prblems with the website at work last year verifying cards so thats the spanner in the works I believe.


----------

